# ??? Merckx Titane 2005 ???



## wacko007 (Feb 27, 2014)

After hours of searching on the internet I still can't find more information about a bike I recently bought second hand...
According to the seller it's a titanium bike (also the note "Titane" makes its credible). On the frame there's a sticker "25 years" which make you think its a bike from around 2005.
Now I can't find any "Titane" model from 2005. Is it maybe a customized re-edit of is it a labelled aluminium frame... 















If anyone could help getting more information about this bike, I would be very happy!

Thanks!

Julien.


----------



## adjtogo (Nov 18, 2006)

Might be a knock-off or counterfeit.


----------



## mhiebert (Mar 11, 2009)

*Merckx Titane*

It is probably a 1999 or 2000 Merckx Titane from Europe. The EX and AX were made by Litespeed but the Titane sold in Europe was manufactured at the factory in Belgium from what I have learned. The paint does not look like it is from that time period however. I would guess that it is a later repaint. This is the Titane that I bought in 2005 from a bike broker in the Netherlands. The Titane came with a Prescia steel fork. The top tube is flattened horizontally at the head tube and vertically at the seat tube. The down tube is flattened horizontally at the BB and vertically at the headtube. If I ever needed to repaint the bike (the Merckx paint is excellent, much better than any of the Colnagos I own) I would consider the colour scheme you have on yours. Very nice.


----------

